# Middle-Earth CCG



## justinbot (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone play this game or play it back when it was being printed in the mid-late 90s? 

I've heard really good things about it and found some stuff for it decently priced on eBay and was wondering if anyone could recommend it.


----------



## Ayrk (Jul 21, 2008)

It is a little complicated but I found it to be the best story-type CCG out there. You really feel like your party of characters are exploring Middle-Earth. I still play it on occasion and the solitaire rules work well also.


----------



## Orius (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have the link for it, but there was a freeware program out there a few years ago that offered online games for MECCC.  Not a big community, but there were a few players and they were generally friendly.  If it's still actively used, you might want to check it out.


----------



## johnnype (Jul 30, 2008)

Middle Earth: The Wizards. I own the entire collection. Great game but impossible to find others to play with. It's been a very long time so forgive me if I get some details wrong.

Ayrk is correct in saying it is a bit complicated. The game includes location cards where your party moves to and faces challenges. IIRC you can look through your location deck at will. This makes the game a bit clumsy in that you have two decks: locations and your regular deck. I remember at one point ICE released a map that included the locations and that way you could do without the location cards (you still needed your regular deck) and also functioned as a board game but I don't think many people actually used the map. 

A very large stand alone expansion exists that allows you to play the bad guys (the Nazgul). It's called Middle Earth: the Lidless Eye. The two games are compatible. 

Finally ICE released two stand alone starters called The Balrog. Very nice but I never got a chance to play them. 

More info can be found here.

I really need to dig my cards out of the basement. I'm sitting here looking at some of them and it really takes me back . The artwork is FANTASTIC. Ted Nasmith, Angus McBride and John Howe all contributed to give the game a feel no movie ever could. In fact I know that Peter Jackson relied rather heavily on Ted Nasmith in trying to get the feel of the setting for the movies.


----------



## Orius (Jul 31, 2008)

johnnype said:


> The artwork is FANTASTIC. Ted Nasmith, Angus McBride and John Howe all contributed to give the game a feel no movie ever could. In fact I know that Peter Jackson relied rather heavily on Ted Nasmith in trying to get the feel of the setting for the movies.




John Howe, actually.  In fact one of Howe's pieces for Dark Minions (the one on the cover of the guidebook) was supposedly the inspiration for the opening scene of The Two Towers. 

I only collected the game up to Dark Minions.  After that, none of the local stores seemed to sell the game, which sucked, cause I was my favorite CCG.  

Here's the link for the online program:

http://gccg.sourceforge.net/

If you want to try out the game, that's an pretty good way to do so, if there's still an active enough player base (haven't played it in about 2 or 3 years at least).  The players should be able to help you learn the game.  You just pick an empty game table with another player, and the game should start.  The game used virtual money which you can use to buy cards.  Winning a game is worth $40, but you get $10 even if you lose.  You can buy any of the decks or boosters, and you can buy single cards from other players.   Collecting all the cards in a set gives you bonus money.  You can construct a deck out of cards you don't actually have in your collection, but by playing a game with just cards you own, you can earn promo cards.


----------



## scitadel (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, I got to agree, one of my favourite CCGs. It came out while I was still playing them and I just started collecting it.  Nearly have a full set of the original release. I had the same problem finding people to play with (literally 1 other person collected the game in my area) but it was so much fun.

If anyone is ever around in Vancouver, BC and wants a game, i'm all up for it.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm fortunate enough to STILL be able to play, both physically and online.  

ME is a spectacular game, but requires ALOT of player investment (not necessarily money-wise, but time and thought-wise.).

Where to begin?

The "Core" set (and the one most players I know prefer) is "The Wizards"; most of the new sets added additonal complexities that didn't necessarily enhance gameplay.  In this set, you play one of the five Istari, gathering resources to help you avert catatasrophe in Middle-Earth. You do this be rectruiting fellowships of characters and traveling to different locations to gather allies, itmes, and factions.  While you do this, your opponet plays hazards against you.  (And vice-versa.)

The expansions are:

The Dragons (a "generic"expansion, focusing on Dragons; introduces the "At home" and "Ahunt" variations of Dragons, as well as "Hoard Items".

Dark Minions; Introduces the "Minions" concept- neutral characters who wander independently of the fellowships.

Against the Shadow:

The White Hand: Focuses on "Fallen" versions of the five Istari.

Balrog: A "Fixed set" expansion sold in two sets [each contains half the set.] Allows you to wander the UNderdeepsand control the Balrog.

Lidless Eye: Evil "core"set. You play one of the Nazgul.

ALOT to take in, I know!  I'd highly recommend the game overall though, but stick with "The WIzards" until you know the rules inside out! (To play, you need a numbered map of ME locations (available in the Wizards rulebook,or you can find it online.  You also need a set of sites[available in the Starter Sets or Challenge decks.])

ALternatly,try Gatling Engine;free online site to play,complete with all card sets. A web search should find the site..


----------

